# Pin Fish Bait



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Got some pinfish today with sabiki rig, but average size are the 5.5 inchers or so...will a slot red take this? What about cut bait with them?
Another question....if I fish them live in the jetty where tons of structure and rocks are, would it be a mistake since a live pin would just run for cover?


----------



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

Likely not a slot red but an over slot could be caught
that size is good for snook that does lay in the rock at the inlet
use a 1/2 to 1oz weight to get him down near the bottom
with a long leader so they don't see the weight
and they are good cut bait used in the river


tight lines pat good to see you still fishing

ps there was a guy catching black drums off the bottom Wednesday morning
with live shrimp in the channel with nice size to them at the second look out spot 
he caught five in an hour and a half


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

I'll have to get some shrimp and go then...I just got some more pins, but they are perfect size...problem is that i already set up my poles to go surf fishing tomorrow. Does pinfish make good bait(cut bait) in the surf for anything?


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

I see several catching black drum lately at the river too. Peeled shrimp is just as good isn't it? When you say he was casting into the channel, do you mean he was casting WAY out in the inlet?


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Hey Pat....*

Live is best/ if you cut them the head works better than the tail.
Sunglow has bee productive lately.
Fall Pompano run is just around the corner too.

Good luck.


----------



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

patindaytona said:


> I see several catching black drum lately at the river too. Peeled shrimp is just as good isn't it? When you say he was casting into the channel, do you mean he was casting WAY out in the inlet?


30 to 40 feet out and letting it settle on incoming tide


----------



## defrag4 (Jul 31, 2009)

what kind of rig are you using to catch snook? fishfinder? 1/2-1oz egg sinker->swivel->leader->hook?


----------

